# صيانة الاجهزة الطبية بالتفصيل



## evantheking (9 يوليو 2007)

http://www.wpro.who.int/internet/files/pub/297/toc.pdf


:2:


----------



## مهندس بلال (9 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ............ ننتظر تتمة الكتاب و شكرا لك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amod (17 يوليو 2007)

جزيت خيرا بااااااااارك الله فيك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## موسى الاحمد (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (8 أغسطس 2007)

This file is very important for hospital design


----------



## طيرا (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/احمد سالم الدوله (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور 
جداااااااااااااااااااااا



الله يعطيك العافيه

ahmed_lala2006201***********


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2007)

evantheking قال:


> http://www.wpro.who.int/internet/files/pub/297/toc.pdf
> 
> 
> :2:



تحية طيبة .

لا ارى سوى فهرست كتاب الصيانة ؟

البغدادي .


----------



## evantheking (12 أغسطس 2007)

click on each subject to view 





شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## جلعر (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الاقادة


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## انس ابراهيم (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع وقد قمت برفعه كاملا ........
الرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يناير 2008)

انس ابراهيم قال:


> شكرا أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع وقد قمت برفعه كاملا ........
> الرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط



جزاك الله خيرا , وخيرا مافعلت .

بوركت .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## fadi smadi (6 يناير 2008)

يسلمو يا امير على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## xdevilx77 (7 يناير 2008)

تشكر اخي العزيز الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى الهلالي (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصراحه اني بعد سنه اتخرج من جامعه عجمان مهندس بايوميديكال 
الصراحه ما اعرف اي شي في هذا المجال القصد التخصص بعد التخرج يعني ابغي اشتغل في وظيفه محترمه اذا في حد يرشدني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## experience_home (13 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الواثق (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## محمد قهوة (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (29 أبريل 2008)

thanx alot its really important


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx very much


----------



## mmaee87 (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووور.


----------



## مقشش (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور حبيبي


----------



## wika (8 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت ياجماعة

لو حد يقدر يرفع الكتاب على اى موقع أخر

لأن mefire.com

يتوقف عند 99%

ولا يكمل التحميل


----------



## أمين ناصر (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا جزيلا ياأخي
كتاب قيم ومفيد جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## احساس القلم (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي وأتمنى منك المزيد في هذا الموضوع
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## blackhorse (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا على الموضوع ...


----------



## توفيق مرتجى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

لا يوجد غير الفهرس


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## محمد الواثق (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير استاذي ...


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 شـــــكـــــر


----------



## sh_elshnawy (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من علمه.... انا استفدت مناالموقع كثيرا


----------



## علىزكى (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاء الله خيرا و شكرا جدا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عليوة السمح (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتى اريد اسماء القطع التى يتركب منها جهازx_ray لو ممكن عربى انجليزى وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## therarocky (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المتميز جدا جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك (25 مايو 2009)

مالها دخل 

مع احترااااااااااااااااامي الشديد لكـ
اخوك خااالد


----------



## اليماني نت (7 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن يااخواني اي شئ في صيانة جهاز x_ray


----------



## egy-eng-bmd (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكر الله لك و نفع بك


----------



## البوري محمد (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم لا يهم من وضع الموضوع أولا و لكن المهم أن الفائدة عامة


----------



## mostafae (13 أغسطس 2009)

اريد خريطة جهاز (eeg)


----------



## نور القدر (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أشكر العضو الذى شارك بكتاب صيانة الأجهزة الطبية و لكن لم أجد سوى فهرس الكتاب فقط عند فتحه.
كما أتمنى إذا وجد أى عضو كتاب صيانة للأجهزة الطبية باللغة العربية أن يتم عرضه للإستفادة منه .
و شكرا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووور على هذا الكتاب الرائع ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عمر الحلو (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااجزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## م:هبه (12 يناير 2010)

ممكن تنزل باقى الكتاب لان ده فهرس الكتاب فقط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ghost_adel (13 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## futur3_3ngin33r (13 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلا على مجهودك أخي


----------



## وليد نماء (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد نماء (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## hazem ameen (23 يونيو 2010)

evantheking قال:


> http://www.wpro.who.int/internet/files/pub/297/toc.pdf
> 
> 
> :2:


rabena ykremak we ywfa2ak


----------



## فداء (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eboo888 (24 يونيو 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## رفعت العجيل (16 أغسطس 2010)

لا أري سوى الفهرس المرجو جزاك الله خير المزيد


----------



## رفعت العجيل (30 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو إرسال الكتاب مرة أخري لأناني لا ارى سو الفهرس


----------



## sh_elshnawy (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك يا اخى

ارجو رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى لان الملف عبارة عن فهرس كما قال زميلنا رفعت

مهم جدا


----------



## رفعت العجيل (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا وذادك الله علما
أخى أرجو أن تفيدني إذا كان هناك أي كورس للمبتدئين 
العجيل


----------



## sh_elshnawy (30 أغسطس 2010)

يا ترى م. رفعت ساكن فين ؟


----------



## زمن العامري (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amal elia (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## bossy_a2 (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا بس هو فين اصلا الكتاب


----------



## البعث (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## البعث (14 أبريل 2011)

ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على مخططللدائرة الاليكترونيية لجهاز الاوتو كليف نوع getinge سويدي المنشاء


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرااااا


----------



## زهراء البيضاني (24 أبريل 2011)

ارجوكم كيف لي ان اشاهد الملف باكمله فأني لا ارى سوى فهرست


----------



## mohammed.madani (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للك على الموضوع وننتظر تمامة الكتاب


----------



## المهندس زاتارا (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## لبيب الخضر (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ولكن هل من الممكن ان تطلعني على اللمبات المستخدمه لكل جهاز وفي حاله عدم توفر اللمبه المخصصه لجهاز ما هل يوجد البدايل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لبيب الخضر


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (1 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## سماح عبد القادر (21 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على الافاده


----------



## BME_Sadam (24 مايو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## احمد الشاذلى1 (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

